# IPod Won't Sync



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

My ipod won't sync. I did a restore on it and it still won't sync. It starts up and says it's syncing and then after about a minute stops. When I eject and look for files, there is zip. I have a 120 GB IPod. I have looked on Apple forums and find this business very confusing. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## TheITMonkey (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there, is there any chance you could me a bit more information as I have had issues with iPods myself and have been able to fix them.

Is it just music files you are syncing? Are you using the latest version of iTunes? Are you using the compress files to AAC sync option? Are you syncing playlists? Are you getting any error messages about syncing on the iPod or Computer?


----------



## MitchandShawnna (Apr 23, 2013)

Make sure that "Manually Managed Music and Video" is not checked on the summary page (the first page that you see when you connect your device to the computer) of the iTunes sync options. If this option is checked, then uncheck. Then, click on the "Music" tab and make sure that there is a check next to "Sync Music". Also, make sure that the files that you want to sync are checked (in Library -> Music). After you've done these things, attempt to sync again. If that doesn't help, then more information will be needed to identify the cause of the problem... but I hope that this helps you.


----------

